# Regarding the Fat Girlfriends Site



## Observer

Fans of the "Fat Girlfriends" website, recently closed by Tripod for unknown rules vilolations, wll be happy to know that it has been reopened on geocities/Yahoo.

Here is the URL:

http://www.geocities.com/fatgirlfriends/index.html

The site at present is nowhere as complex or user responsive as the one forced into retirement..


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista

I'm a fan of Fat Girlfriends.com but when I went to the website it said Geocites was not responding


----------



## Observer

Geocities has bandwidth limits on their websites - too much usage temporarily locks out new people.

Here is a direct link to the Fat Girlfriends discussion forum; it is apparently not as bandwidth challenged as the website and has a direct link when the latter is accessible.


----------

